# Element in einer Liste verschieben



## nelly-furatdo (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo wie bekomme ich ein Element in einer ""Double-Linked"" List verschoben? Ich möchte das Element dabei nicht löschen sondern schritt für schritt an die richtige stelle setzen. Gibt es ne möglichkeit dafür?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

verwendest du die LinkedList der Standardbibliothek oder eine eigene Klasse? Bei ersterem könnte man das mit einem remove und einem anschließenden add an die richtige Stelle bringen. Bei einer eigenen Klasse musst du nur ein paar Referenzen umbiegen. Wie das genau aussieht, ist aber stark implementationsabhängig.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## nelly-furatdo (31. Mai 2007)

benutze meine eigene

habs mittlerweiel so:
    				x.next = y.next;
    				x.prev = y;
    				y.next = change;
    				y.prev = change.prev;

bräuchte aber ne tempärere variablen weil die werte von x nach den ersten 2 operationen verfuscht sind


----------

